

Speed-Reading Techniques - sayemm
http://pianoer.wordpress.com/2006/02/05/speed-reading-techniques/

======
pseudonym
>3\. Quit Subvocalizing.

I haven't done this since 4th grade. I'm always surprised when I find another
person that still "reads out loud" in their head.

